# new pandora piccy *cute warning****



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

my baby girl has grown awwww look at her now-










she has her ears lol she looks soo precious im so sooo lucky to have found such a lil stunner awwww


----------



## Mexibeach (Oct 20, 2005)

Awwww... How old is she?


----------



## chimommy (Jun 29, 2005)

Awww!!!! Now there is one adorable little girl!!!!!


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

OMG Vicki she's gorgeous how big is she now?? She's just soooo cute I'm sooo happy you got her and cant wait to see her at the November chi meet


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

she is 12 weeks im picking her up sat morning just got the pic through she has changed so much bless her i was soooo happy getting that photo it was taken last night she is sooo pretty i cant wait to get her home yay


----------



## JillyBean15 (Sep 27, 2005)

Precious! I am so excited for you! She is absolutely beautiful!


----------



## TareG (Aug 13, 2005)

she is completely adorable! awww, I am so smitten! you are very lucky!


----------



## xfayex (Apr 4, 2005)

awww she looks such a angel! She's gorgeous!


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

thankyou im complety head over heels with all of my babies and she is sooo teeny and special awwwwww


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

Pandora may have grown but still just as cute, I am really pleased you have got her. You have worked and saved hard and now you can receive all the benefits of it all with the beautiful PANDORA.


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

they simply don't come any cuter  

kisses nat


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

wow,shes grown so much, but shes still so beautiful and cute  

your so lucky


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

look at those ears! :shock: shes beautiful  :wave: :wave:


----------



## JJ Ivy's mum! (Aug 23, 2005)

What a little stunner Pandora is.


----------



## *Monster's Mum* (Aug 22, 2005)

simply adorable!!!! is she coming to Birm?!!! So exciting! :wave:


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

OMg that is utterly ridiculous cuteness  I love her !!


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

thanks 
yeah stef i know her ears are huge lol she lovely 
we are going to try and make it to the birmingham one but its quite far so not sure yet


----------



## miklmurr (Aug 28, 2005)

I AM SO COMPLETELY IN LOVE WITH THIS PUP!!!
best of luck to you and I'm looking forward to lots of pictures of her growing up please?


----------



## Ed&EmsMom (Sep 6, 2005)

Words escape me!! OMG she is so totally adorable!!!


----------



## xxjulyxx (Oct 24, 2005)

omg!! :shock: couldnt be n e cuter:!:


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Can i move next door i can babysit for you


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

lol thanks donna so what do you think of how she has grown its amazing how they change so quich her facial features have changed lots i didnt think it could be possible to get any cuter lol


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

She is still beautiful, do you know how she compares in size to Honey?


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

yeah she is quite alot smaller he says she has grown in features and a lil in size but is stil teeny i cant wait til saturday it seems like it has been forever just wanna get my lil girl home if only my b/friend could have got a day off sooner lol


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

You know you are gonna have to blue tac all the dogs feet to the floor so you can get a piccy of all of them next to each other


----------



## amykate (Jul 6, 2005)

That is way too cute!


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

aw she is a pretty lil thing!


----------



## Jen (Sep 13, 2005)

I didn't think she could get any cuter but she has.


----------



## chichime (Jan 30, 2005)

What a cutie!!!


----------



## Alli (Jul 21, 2005)

What a darling little girl...she's so cute!!!


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

Vicki , she is so perfect and I'm so in love  with her .... she really reminds me of my fizzy boy when he was little


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

Oh look at the baby fizzy pic!! sooooo cute  



Pandora really is a little stunner :wink: she will have all the boys after her Vic


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

thanks everyone

sara great pic of fizzy they do look alike awwwwwww


----------



## mychisangel (May 6, 2005)

Awwww! What an absolutely stunning, adorable little baby!  All of your chi family are so beautiful, every single one! :lol:


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Bit muddled again, did you get her yet?


----------



## CooperChi (Dec 16, 2004)

OMG!! She is so cute!!!!! I love her ears!


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

sullysmum said:


> Bit muddled again, did you get her yet?


lol donna no my breeder sent me that pic im getting her sat morning yay


----------



## jo2004uk (Oct 16, 2005)

AHHHH SHE IS SO SO GORGEOUS A VERY PREETY GIRL CANT WAIT TO SEE MORE PICS WHEN U GET HER I BET U CANT WAIT!!!!!!
GOOD LUCK
XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX :wave:


----------



## LiLBevs (Oct 7, 2005)

:love4: :love4: :love4: Little Bevs is in love!!!!!


----------



## chichime (Jan 30, 2005)

How cute!!!!


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

she is adorable! what a pretty little girl. i cant wait to see her with the rest of the gang. only a few more days!


----------



## jo2004uk (Oct 16, 2005)

*TOMORROW*

WELL TOMORO'S THE DAY, I BET U JUST CANT WAIT 
POST PICS AS SOON AS U CAN COZ U KNOW WE ALL IMPATIONT
XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
JO


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

chihuahua-lady said:


> sullysmum said:
> 
> 
> > Bit muddled again, did you get her yet?
> ...


__________________ Lol, thanks Vicki i cant keep up sometimes


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

yehhh tommorows the day- bet your rushed off your fet with excitement vik!


----------



## millie (Sep 14, 2005)

you really are so lucky she's really is very pretty post pic asap


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

yay tommorow is nearly here im sooooo soooooo excited sorry i havent been on much been real busy will be taking loads of piccys and those of you who i normally text i will be texting you photos straight away lol


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Thats not fair , 2nd best as i dont have a mobile phone.......................


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

Well its Saturday!!!!!

Yay cant wait for more pics....


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

Sandra1961 said:


> Yay cant wait for more pics....



ME too ,can't wait   :blob7: :blob5:


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

Just got a photo on my phone from Vicki  Pandora is SO PRECIOUS


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

awwwww wow!

cant wait to see pics on here


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

fizzy&kirby's mum said:


> Just got a photo on my phone from Vicki


 -----------  :bootyshake:


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

Yep I got one this morning pandora is soooo gorgeous


----------



## jo2004uk (Oct 16, 2005)

i want to see pandora she's so gorgeous
XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXjo


----------



## <3 Sarah <3 (Nov 1, 2005)

chihuahua-lady said:


> my baby girl has grown awwww look at her now-
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awwww!!!!


I Would do anything for a pup that gorgous


----------



## jo2004uk (Oct 16, 2005)

i would do anything for a pup full stop lmao but she is very cute
jo
:wave:


----------



## *Abby* (Oct 11, 2005)

Awww she's sooooo unbelieveably Cute! Can't wait to see her, she looks teeny!


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

thanks she is teent i am going to try and weigh her tommorrow i


----------



## jo2004uk (Oct 16, 2005)

she will weigh next to nothing i bet lol
she's so so tiny
love jo
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

yeah lol iv gotta get her to stay still first lol


----------



## jo2004uk (Oct 16, 2005)

lol
xxxxxxxxxxxxxx :wave: 
GOODLUCK


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

Oh wow she is adorable - the cutest face ever


----------



## jo2004uk (Oct 16, 2005)

ahh ive seen the video clip of her she is even cuter when she moving around but looks like she is going to get up to puppy mischeiflol
bless her
love jo
xxxxxxxxxxxx  xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

yeah she has a little devil in her underneath all the angelic looks lol


----------



## jo2004uk (Oct 16, 2005)

lol i bet 
jo


----------

